# DIY Inline CO2 Reactor



## Byronicle

Has anyone made one? I am thinking of making one myself to hook up to my eheim 2217 for my pressurized CO2 setup. If anyone can provide helpful tips that would be greatly appreciated . I am also willing just to buy any from people close by Markham or if anyone could recommend a product that would be great. Thanks


----------



## ameekplec.

I think it was xbrandonx who made one based on Barr's design here recently.

If you're looking for the PVC fittings, LMK, as I'll be going down to JJ Downs sometime in the coming weeks.


----------



## Byronicle

ameekplec. said:


> I think it was xbrandonx who made one based on Barr's design here recently.
> 
> If you're looking for the PVC fittings, LMK, as I'll be going down to JJ Downs sometime in the coming weeks.


thanks for telling me, still don't know whether to make one or just buy one. I found the one made by xbrandonx but he was telling me he spent a bit over $50!


----------



## Byronicle

I think I am going to try this but different...






Instead I am going to buy a Ceramic disc diffuser, and when the CO2 bubbles rise, they will be collected into a cup over the diffuser, in the cup I will create lots of turbulence by having water pumped via my powerhead and to prevent CO2 bubbles from escaping I will have a sponge fitted into the opening of the cup. Basically the same idea except I am hoping for more dissolution by having the CO2 go through the Ceramic disc diffuser first and rising up to get collected into a cup rather than directly injecting the CO2 into the cup.


----------



## Mr Fishies

Byronicle said:


> Basically the same idea except I am hoping for more dissolution by having the CO2 go through the Ceramic disc diffuser first and rising up to get collected into a cup rather than directly injecting the CO2 into the cup.


If you have a disc bubbling up into a cup, I'd suspect the little tiny bubbles will be blown around your tank by filter flow before they could make it into the cup. If the flow in your tank, I assume your 75, is light enough that you can actually bubble up (12"/a foot for example) into a cup using disc you probably don't have enough flow in your tank to distribute CO2 well.

If you move the cup right above to disc to avoid this, there's no real benefit to the disc since you capture the bubbles before they have time to dissolve.

If you want to keep it simple and unobtrusive and already have a powerhead in the tank, you may consider bubbling CO2 into he intake of the reactor (big bubbles tend to make noise when the hit the blades, with a small airstone it's not too bad though). The impeller will chop the bubbles up and spray them around your tank. If you have the output low in the tank or aimed down into the tank this can work very well.

Dissolving a good amount of CO2 into a 75G tank is a bit more than some of the setups you see online will be able to support. That little setup may work in a <30G, but probably not a 75G with 2-3+ bubbles per second, there's just not enough space in the reactor cup, you need a bigger vessel. The problem with a lot of internal reactor designs is that in order to support something like a 75g or more is that the contraptions you put into your tank get pretty big pretty fast.


----------



## ameekplec.

You're much better off to do an inline reactor external to the tank. It's easy to build one - shoudln't take much more than $20 in parts.


----------



## Byronicle

Mr Fishies said:


> Dissolving a good amount of CO2 into a 75G tank is a bit more than some of the setups you see online will be able to support. That little setup may work in a <30G, but probably not a 75G with 2-3+ bubbles per second, there's just not enough space in the reactor cup, you need a bigger vessel. The problem with a lot of internal reactor designs is that in order to support something like a 75g or more is that the contraptions you put into your tank get pretty big pretty fast.


yea, wouldn't want an ugly contraption taking up more space in my tank, plus your right, for a 75 gallon the inline reactor should be the way to go



ameekplec. said:


> You're much better off to do an inline reactor external to the tank. It's easy to build one - shoudln't take much more than $20 in parts.


i was reading up some old threads and you used a phosban reactor, how is that working for you?

And i was also reading up on calcium reactors and how some people use this as a reactor, do you guys think this would be a good co2 reactor?


----------



## ameekplec.

Byronicle said:


> i was reading up some old threads and you used a phosban reactor, how is that working for you?


I did? I might of said I Could use one.



Byronicle said:


> And i was also reading up on calcium reactors and how some people use this as a reactor, do you guys think this would be a good co2 reactor?


It would be cheaper to just buy a CO2 reactor


----------



## 1dime

I tried powerhead...nano diffuser..eheim intake.. etc... and i can say im tired of watching millions of co2 micro bubbles forming a haze in my tank.

Im bad with anything plumbing lol so i need one of these reactors bad, i dont need the fancy clear reactors.

Know anyone who sell or can make something similar to rex riggs cheap reactor?.


----------



## jediwiggles

1dime said:


> Know anyone who sell or can make something similar to rex riggs cheap reactor?.


Im in the process of making the one that mr Barr has recently come up with, using a Venturi feed back loop. Cost me 30 bucks in home depot creds. And I have to say the thing is going together very quickly. I'll post when Im finished on how I adapted it from his original design.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## 1dime

jediwiggles said:


> Im in the process of making the one that mr Barr has recently come up with, using a Venturi feed back loop. Cost me 30 bucks in home depot creds. And I have to say the thing is going together very quickly. I'll post when Im finished on how I adapted it from his original design.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


How's that reactor coming along Matt?


----------



## jediwiggles

*Process (materials and methods)*



1dime said:


> How's that reactor coming along Matt?


I had a few set backs. Although the process of the build was fairly straight forward. Took me roughly 3 hours to build (plus glue/cement dry time). Since I have a crap load of pics sitting, waiting on a camera I'll do my best to provide a simple over-view. Any images included here are from the original build. A link to the build is right here!http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/3444-Dual-venturi-DIY-External-CO2-reactor

Step 1: Home Depot for parts -

- Love/hate relationship with the place. Anyway took me an hour to find a guy willing to help me hunt down the parts. This was my list @ the time:

Two: 2" slip to 1/2 threaded bushing
Two: threaded 90 elbow 1/2" barbed
About 10 Bioballs if desired
12" of rigid 3/16" air line
PVC glue
3/16" drill bit
Drill
Powerhead or canister filter etc









- I show the picture of the print out (Above) that I had of the completed model and he says,"we can make this work, but we don't have all these parts." So we comprimise. I end up leaving with:

1 x 1 1/2" Clear Vinyl reinforced tubing (Not metal sleeve kind)
2 x 1 1/2" Slip to 1 1/2" threaded bushing
2 x 1 1/2" threaded to 1/2" threaded end caps
2 x 1/2" threaded pipe extentions (2-3" long)
2 x 1/2" threaded elbow to 5/8" slip fitting
1 x ABS Cement
2 x metal ring clamps
and a whole bunch of extra parts just incase I screwed up

Step 2: Assembly - I'm starting to come into my own when it comes to DIY. So naturally I assumed that this build would be a piece of cake. I would like to explain the principle of the whole build here so that the big picture of the reactor is understood. In the end there will be 100% Co2 diffusion with minimal loss:










- This is the end result although Im working with DIY Co2. All and all, the whole process to build was not bad. Gluing all joints was a snap. Assembly was straight forward. Had 2 times were the glue around my 3/16" holes for airline tubes didnt hold. After 2 dry runs first which is wierd but definately a tip with DIY. ALWAYS CHECK AND RECHECK YOUR WORK. For my canister I used an Ehiem 2215 with a regular media package. 3 x 2 litre DIY Co2 provides gas although I have yet to see pearling. Man I want that to happen! Still haven't seen it. Anyway.

Step 3: Results - I've had it running for a day. I have it setup on a timer so it runs from half an hour before lights on to 15 minutes after lights out. I'll work on getting pictures of the whole build. I'd recommend this for anyone wanting proper co2 diffusion. Works great, cheap and exploits the laws of physics! Who wouldn't want in?

Anyway, more posts to come.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## qwerty

Problem with reactors is that over time they tend to get some oxygen trapped inside them and lose efficiency.

I've been doing a lot of reading on CO2 injection lately, and it seems one of the BEST solutions, for both efficiency and cost, is a little UG Filter. I think it's made by Hagen. It costs about $6, suitable for filtering up to I think 1gal of water, but it has a little hose for connecting an air pump, so simply plug your CO2 into it instead, and there you go...

People who have tried it claim it to be better than any diffuser or reactor they've ever used.


----------



## Mr Fishies

qwerty said:


> Problem with reactors is that over time they tend to get some oxygen trapped inside them and lose efficiency.


If you have a reactor running with adequate flow, even oxygen that somehow made it in there would eventually be dissolved into the water flowing through or just be pushed out as really small bubbles by the flow.

My reactor has been running for about a year and I've never seen any air in it. I inject CO2 at 6-8 bps and the CO2 that does accumulate in the top inch or two is fully dissipated and the reactor is totally devoid of any gas within 20-30 mins of CO2 shut off.


----------



## Byronicle

jediwiggles said:


> I had a few set backs. Although the process of the build was fairly straight forward. Took me roughly 3 hours to build (plus glue/cement dry time). Since I have a crap load of pics sitting, waiting on a camera I'll do my best to provide a simple over-view. Any images included here are from the original build. A link to the build is right here!http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/3444-Dual-venturi-DIY-External-CO2-reactor
> 
> Step 1: Home Depot for parts -
> 
> - Love/hate relationship with the place. Anyway took me an hour to find a guy willing to help me hunt down the parts. This was my list @ the time:
> 
> Two: 2" slip to 1/2 threaded bushing
> Two: threaded 90 elbow 1/2" barbed
> About 10 Bioballs if desired
> 12" of rigid 3/16" air line
> PVC glue
> 3/16" drill bit
> Drill
> Powerhead or canister filter etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I show the picture of the print out (Above) that I had of the completed model and he says,"we can make this work, but we don't have all these parts." So we comprimise. I end up leaving with:
> 
> 1 x 1 1/2" Clear Vinyl reinforced tubing (Not metal sleeve kind)
> 2 x 1 1/2" Slip to 1 1/2" threaded bushing
> 2 x 1 1/2" threaded to 1/2" threaded end caps
> 2 x 1/2" threaded pipe extentions (2-3" long)
> 2 x 1/2" threaded elbow to 5/8" slip fitting
> 1 x ABS Cement
> 2 x metal ring clamps
> and a whole bunch of extra parts just incase I screwed up
> 
> Step 2: Assembly - I'm starting to come into my own when it comes to DIY. So naturally I assumed that this build would be a piece of cake. I would like to explain the principle of the whole build here so that the big picture of the reactor is understood. In the end there will be 100% Co2 diffusion with minimal loss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - This is the end result although Im working with DIY Co2. All and all, the whole process to build was not bad. Gluing all joints was a snap. Assembly was straight forward. Had 2 times were the glue around my 3/16" holes for airline tubes didnt hold. After 2 dry runs first which is wierd but definately a tip with DIY. ALWAYS CHECK AND RECHECK YOUR WORK. For my canister I used an Ehiem 2215 with a regular media package. 3 x 2 litre DIY Co2 provides gas although I have yet to see pearling. Man I want that to happen! Still haven't seen it. Anyway.
> 
> Step 3: Results - I've had it running for a day. I have it setup on a timer so it runs from half an hour before lights on to 15 minutes after lights out. I'll work on getting pictures of the whole build. I'd recommend this for anyone wanting proper co2 diffusion. Works great, cheap and exploits the laws of physics! Who wouldn't want in?
> 
> Anyway, more posts to come.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


Hey MAtt, cool setup, thinking of using the same design since home depot is just around the corner ! just a few questions...how much did it cost overall and in the picture, did you use the DIY basic venturi thingamabob?


----------



## jediwiggles

Byronicle said:


> Hey MAtt, cool setup, thinking of using the same design since home depot is just around the corner ! just a few questions...how much did it cost overall and in the picture, did you use the DIY basic venturi thingamabob?


It roughly cost me like 40 bucks if ya get spares of almost everything.

I hate explaining it without a picture. I have to get a new battery for mine.

Words can't do it justice. till I can get a camera, I can say that I relized for the first time what actual co2 diffusion is. 100% diffusion. My crypts were pearling, never in my day would I thought it was possible. More to come. Sorry for the delay. I've been making sure my new GBR's are adjusting to the community.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Byronicle

jediwiggles said:


> It roughly cost me like 40 bucks if ya get spares of almost everything.
> 
> I hate explaining it without a picture. I have to get a new battery for mine.
> 
> Words can't do it justice. till I can get a camera, I can say that I relized for the first time what actual co2 diffusion is. 100% diffusion. My crypts were pearling, never in my day would I thought it was possible. More to come. Sorry for the delay. I've been making sure my new GBR's are adjusting to the community.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


that sounds grreat, looking forward to seeing pics soon, i will try and repeat what you did lol


----------



## gucci17

jediwiggles said:


> I had a few set backs. Although the process of the build was fairly straight forward. Took me roughly 3 hours to build (plus glue/cement dry time). Since I have a crap load of pics sitting, waiting on a camera I'll do my best to provide a simple over-view. Any images included here are from the original build. A link to the build is right here!http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/3444-Dual-venturi-DIY-External-CO2-reactor
> 
> Step 1: Home Depot for parts -
> 
> - Love/hate relationship with the place. Anyway took me an hour to find a guy willing to help me hunt down the parts. This was my list @ the time:
> 
> Two: 2" slip to 1/2 threaded bushing
> Two: threaded 90 elbow 1/2" barbed
> About 10 Bioballs if desired
> 12" of rigid 3/16" air line
> PVC glue
> 3/16" drill bit
> Drill
> Powerhead or canister filter etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I show the picture of the print out (Above) that I had of the completed model and he says,"we can make this work, but we don't have all these parts." So we comprimise. I end up leaving with:
> 
> 1 x 1 1/2" Clear Vinyl reinforced tubing (Not metal sleeve kind)
> 2 x 1 1/2" Slip to 1 1/2" threaded bushing
> 2 x 1 1/2" threaded to 1/2" threaded end caps
> 2 x 1/2" threaded pipe extentions (2-3" long)
> 2 x 1/2" threaded elbow to 5/8" slip fitting
> 1 x ABS Cement
> 2 x metal ring clamps
> and a whole bunch of extra parts just incase I screwed up
> 
> Step 2: Assembly - I'm starting to come into my own when it comes to DIY. So naturally I assumed that this build would be a piece of cake. I would like to explain the principle of the whole build here so that the big picture of the reactor is understood. In the end there will be 100% Co2 diffusion with minimal loss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - This is the end result although Im working with DIY Co2. All and all, the whole process to build was not bad. Gluing all joints was a snap. Assembly was straight forward. Had 2 times were the glue around my 3/16" holes for airline tubes didnt hold. After 2 dry runs first which is wierd but definately a tip with DIY. ALWAYS CHECK AND RECHECK YOUR WORK. For my canister I used an Ehiem 2215 with a regular media package. 3 x 2 litre DIY Co2 provides gas although I have yet to see pearling. Man I want that to happen! Still haven't seen it. Anyway.
> 
> Step 3: Results - I've had it running for a day. I have it setup on a timer so it runs from half an hour before lights on to 15 minutes after lights out. I'll work on getting pictures of the whole build. I'd recommend this for anyone wanting proper co2 diffusion. Works great, cheap and exploits the laws of physics! Who wouldn't want in?
> 
> Anyway, more posts to come.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


lol that picture looks oddly familiar. I think I drew that up in paint a few years ago. Where'd you get it? plantedtank or tombarr's forum?


----------



## ryno1974

I had one set up like the one in the youtube video. I didnt bother with the little cup, I just stuck the airline into the little hagen filter (cant remember what it is called) and let the bubbles build up in the sponge inside the filter. When there was enough, the impeller would chop them up and spit out a bunch of micro bubbles. Worked great, HOWEVER the filter sucks water into the intake slots on the side and bottom and spits it out of the spout. Because it is a filter, it sucks up everything, including little bits of plants that may float by. It clogs up incredibly fast, and the sponge inside gets gunked up very quickly too. It is meant to filter a 5 gallon tank, so the load from my 65 was a lot for it to handle. 

And as someone else said, it sprays bubbles all over, so if you dont like your view obstructed it may not be for you.

If you do it, dont bother with the cup. It is just added complexity.


----------



## jediwiggles

Tom Barr's site bud, the drawing is great. Explained it perfectly. Its up and running, best thing for my plants since I figured out how to EI fert. Cheers. Thanks for the pic.

Cheers,
Matt



gucci17 said:


> lol that picture looks oddly familiar. I think I drew that up in paint a few years ago. Where'd you get it? plantedtank or tombarr's forum?


----------



## gucci17

jediwiggles said:


> Tom Barr's site bud, the drawing is great. Explained it perfectly. Its up and running, best thing for my plants since I figured out how to EI fert. Cheers. Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


lol I'm glad it helped! It's a basic sketch that described how I hooked up my system a few years ago. I did change the co2 intake though. I drilled a hole about 6" from the top of the reactor and inserted the co2 tubing in that hole. I also added an air release valve on the very top of the reactor to release trapped air.

It wasn't long after I discovered the newer design by Tom Barr....*doh* 

Oh well, it still worked for me.


----------

